# Softballers



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you guys playing this year? So far I've got Monday at Bicentennial (what night might you be playing Brian?), Tuesday (coed at Jordan Park), Wednesday at Redwood (hopefully against Mr. Hogan again) and Sundays in a mens draft league (if you guys are interested, let me know, its a blast to play in). If a buddy of mine gets his act together, I might pick up a fifth night playing at either Cottonwood or Valley but we'll see.... I might not be able to hack five nights. Course, if the **** snow doesn't melt soon, we won't be playing anywhere for a while. 8)


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I am playing coed in sandy(work team), we won the division last year and now are moving up a division, new park Wednesday night.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> I am playing coed in sandy(work team), we won the division last year and now are moving up a division, new park Wednesday night.


Nice job... I'm kinda worried that if we win our coed league again on Tuesdays, we might be forced to move up. We mostly have just had average teams and played there just because there were always the same two or three teams we got to be friends with over the years... it'd suck to have to bump up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Not playing again this year. going to be house hunting and scouting for deer and elk.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have no commitments yet, but that will change soon enough. If anyone needs me to play or sub let me know.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

We should put together a UWN team to play in one of the leagues. :?:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> We should put together a UWN team to play in one of the leagues. :?:


That's what i thought. I hate to manage teams, but let me know who would be interested and I'll do the leg work of putting it together. Could be fun. We would have to have a really good name and some camouflage jerseys...


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

I like to play, but I've done two years on a company team where the commitment of several of the players is seriously lacking. Most of us want to win games, but there are some who live by the "this is just for fun" mantra. Before moving to Utah almost three years ago I had never played ball. If it didnt involve the beach, I didnt care much about it. Moving out here I decided to give softball a whirl. Turns out that all of those hours logged playing horseshoe make me a pretty good pitcher. Having absolutely no formal hitting instruction makes me an average hitter, I dont have the mechanics down to be honest (connecting is not the problem). 

So at this point I'm really turned off on the idea of playing company ball again, too many lame-o's and too much politics. We were playing Thursday nights in the South Jordan league. I would be interested in hearing of other teams in need of a pitcher, either in South Salt Lake County or North Utah County.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > We should put together a UWN team to play in one of the leagues. :?:
> ...


I'm in for sure. Lets do this!! I'll help out with leg work or whatever is needed.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > We should put together a UWN team to play in one of the leagues. :?:
> ...


I would be in for at least one night a week.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

We can ge enough. That will not be a problem, the proble will be the money. We will worry about that along the way, about 30 per person.

I am also in the same boat someone said above, I am not there to have fun, I am not there to have a good time, I do not have a good time getting my A$$ handed to me, so lets get a competitive team together and I am in. Just because you don't win every game does not mean you are not competitive, some of the best and funnest games I have played were losses. I think you guys know what I am talking about, so I will leave it at that. I will play wherever I am needed.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> We can ge enough. That will not be a problem, the proble will be the money. We will worry about that along the way, about 30 per person.
> 
> I am also in the same boat someone said above, I am not there to have fun, I am not there to have a good time, I do not have a good time getting my **** handed to me, so lets get a competitive team together and I am in. Just because you don't win every game does not mean you are not competitive, some of the best and funnest games I have played were losses. I think you guys know what I am talking about, so I will leave it at that. I will play wherever I am needed.


I'm pretty good. Last time I played i scored 2 touchdowns. I usually play guard or goalie.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Kinda of what I am affraid of, but not you Mcfly, we are the same age so no excusses.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Kinda of what I am affraid of, but not you Mcfly, we are the same age so no excusses.


I know exactly what you mean. There should be enough people on here that have athletic ability that would make the team competitive. At least I would think. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

When are you going to play? I might bail on my Wed night team because the guy wants 40 plus another ten for a jersey.... on all my other teams, its just 30 per person..... so I don't know where this guy is getting his figures.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am not good at all, but I might be interested.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I play on a team here in Payson. I would possibly be interested in getting on a forum team. I like the idea of playing to win, for me though it depends on where we decide to play and what night. My schedule keeps me out of town quite a bit and Payson is a pretty long drive from the Salt Lake Valley.

Shane


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

No doubt you play to win. Go out, smash, make plays and use your head. However, it stops being fun when some dude on the team yells at another dude on the team for going to first when the play should have been to 2nd. Another thing that sucks about only playing to win is standing up there and taking 7 walks in a row. If you look at more than 3 pitches you are there for the wrong reasons. 

There is a happy medium. My favorite teams are the ones where I like to be with the guys on my team, and I feel like I can make an error or go 0 for 5 and live to tell about it... 

Anyways, just my opinion. I always play hard. But lets keep it in line. Alright....


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You play on wierd teams Brian, dudes really yell @ each other??? On the same team? It is one thing having a team that wants to win and losing, than a team that can win but losses. I would rather be on the team that wants to win anyday of the week. Having a bunch of good talent and not caring if you win really bothers me. BAD. But that is how it is, all the "good teams" with a lot of talent clash. A mediocre talanted team could take out most good teams, as long as they are on the same page. Have the same goals, play together, like you said smart.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't understand what you mean exactly. Of course you want to win. Have you been on teams where people don't try or something? Is that what you are saying? I agree, play to win, but exhibit good sportsmanship while doing so. I think you agree, I'm just confused...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year I played on a team where people were constantly hollering at each other and it was the most obnoxious situation EVER!!! We're here to play and win, not get on each others azz because of a bad throw, or making the wrong read on where to go with the ball. Seriously... some of the folks out there need to get over themselves... the Bees are not going to insert you in the lineup the next day because you think you can throw somebody out at home from deep center or hit a homer out of a 275 foot field. They call the guy a cutoff man for a reason, idiot (no, not you Brian). Hit the guy and he more than likely can cut down a man going for extra bases where all you'll do is bring rain with your high arching throw. Overthrowing a cutoff man is the stupidest thing in softball unless you could have played pro ball and are just playing softball for fun (then you have other issues). Smacking the fence, your wife or the ground with your bat after a terrible at bat makes you look like a douche, not some cool stud who everyone should automatically grant home run respect to. Again... get over yourself. There is a huge difference between going out, being talented and able to relax while you play yourself to a win and the guys who THINK they're Gods gift to softball, go out and get on everyones case because their not playing the way superstar thinks they should and blame everyone but themselves when they lose. Yes... its still a team game, regardless of what the score winds up being. I don't know if I would play higher than D ball... because too many of the guys are uptight jerks when you go much higher than that.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Yup, you guys get it. Good post. And to answer your question Brian, yes I have been on teams like that. That was a perfect post Riley, exacty what I am talking about, guys tha try to win every game single handidley, LAME! Hit the cut off, don't throw the ball from third base to first base because the guy rounded a little far, you will just throw it away and the guy on third will score and the guy on first will go to third. DUUUUUUU. Play smart and play to win and the having fun takes care of itself, because it is fun. And you look good doing it, whether it is losing or winning. Either way I am good with it. I should run along, like my sentences.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If the games are late and I can drink beer put me down!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> If the games are late and *I can drink beer put me down*!


I thought this was a given at league games?? Actually some of the parks say no alcoholic beverages but I've never once been questioned and I think as long as it doesnt' get out of hand, nobody would ever say anything.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

If you are not a drunk, and it does not effect your game, I am all for it. The score keepers are cool too, the only way anything gets said if you argue with the ump all game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> If you are not a drunk, and it does not effect your game, I am all for it. The score keepers are cool too, the only way anything gets said if you argue with the ump all game.


Yep... actually one gets me loosened up when I get nervous or whatever before a big game. The rest are for after but if it turns you into a jerk, you deserve to get tossed out or benched.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Thats me too...I get a little uptight someimes and one takes the edge off the nerves so I can relax and have fun. (To competitive I guess :shock, but the rest are for after when we can celebrate a good played game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking for an outfielder from the ranks of outdoors brethren...... you don't have to be good, just be present. We are overloaded with infielders this year and rather than have my infielders try and do double duty as an outfielder playing out of position, I'd like to pick up one more guy to play in the outfield. You have to be reliable, don't want to waste time with somebody who won't be there every week and playing time is guaranteed. I'm not the coach (hate doing that) but I'm putting together the roster/team so I'm just throwing this out there because I want some good company out in the outfield. Its a coed rec league, playing Tuesdays at Jordan Park. Games are 6:30 to 9:30 and you get 14 games for $30. You just need a gray shirt you can put a 6 inch number on or if you want a much nicer jersey, I can add you to the list of folks wanting new ones. Hit me up fellas if you're just wanting another night to hang out and play ball on a fun level. All the folks on the team are way laid back and easy going so it won't be one of those uptight, onry-azz teams where you have to worry about somebody jumping your shiz for every little thing. I just need a body.... anyone? Anyone? 8)

If you're interested, shoot me a PM or email me at [email protected].


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

IWAB, you need to come down to PG and play in our co-ed "A div" league- the only ones yelling are the flippin Lezies, but thats okay cuz its kind of sexy!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

CP1 said:


> IWAB, you need to come down to PG and play in our co-ed "A div" league- the only ones yelling are the flippin Lezies, but thats okay cuz its kind of sexy!!!!


Sounds like fun. Can you just sign up, or do you have to know someone? I like in AF and would be interested.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Looking for an outfielder from the ranks of outdoors brethren...... you don't have to be good, just be present. We are overloaded with infielders this year and rather than have my infielders try and do double duty as an outfielder playing out of position, I'd like to pick up one more guy to play in the outfield. You have to be reliable, don't want to waste time with somebody who won't be there every week and playing time is guaranteed. I'm not the coach (hate doing that) but I'm putting together the roster/team so I'm just throwing this out there because I want some good company out in the outfield. Its a coed rec league, playing Tuesdays at Jordan Park. Games are 6:30 to 9:30 and you get 14 games for $30. You just need a gray shirt you can put a 6 inch number on or if you want a much nicer jersey, I can add you to the list of folks wanting new ones. Hit me up fellas if you're just wanting another night to hang out and play ball on a fun level. All the folks on the team are way laid back and easy going so it won't be one of those uptight, onry-azz teams where you have to worry about somebody jumping your shiz for every little thing. I just need a body.... anyone? Anyone? 8)
> 
> If you're interested, shoot me a PM or email me at [email protected].


Dude, sign me up...



CP1 said:


> IWAB, you need to come down to PG and play in our co-ed "A div" league- the only ones yelling are the flippin Lezies, but thats okay cuz its kind of sexy!!!!


You too...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Dude, sign me up...


Cool... you're in. I just need address, email and $30 by March 6th. Just need the address for the roster (you can actually fill it out later) and the email so I can include you in the little softball group email I send to everyone if something needs to be known. I'm sure we can meet up over at UAC about the dough so no sweat on that either besides the date. Thanks Brian.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will play, I am too late?


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sign me up for an alternate- I'll play if yah need me.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I will play, I am too late?


Nah Joey... you guys can both play. I just sent our coach an email telling him not to worry about a couple guys I was going to have him talk to about it. Like I was saying, I just need an email so I can add you to the softball list. Its just a coed work team and some of the folks aren't the greatest (me being one of them) but most of em have played before so it won't be a total circus. It really is a low level coed league so don't expect anything like when we played at Redwood.... totally different. If I were just coming into this league, playing where you guys have, I'd expect it to be just my "fun night" of the week because its definitely not competitive ball at all. We have a few teams we've played before for a few years so there is kinda the rivalry there (all in fun) but its not like we'll bounce from this to playing tournaments or anything. I'm sure once the snow melts off, we'll probably run at least a couple BP sessions in March before the season so I'll email you guys if you feel like thats something you'd want to show up for. Thanks for jumping in fellas... I'm sure we'll have a great time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Played my first couple games of the season yesterday morning... managed to get in a pickup double header in the Sunday draft league. I'm so glad the season is upon us... but could do without the **** snow. :evil: It sure was fun trying to play fly balls yesterday when they'd start out in center field and wind up somewhere in right.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Played a double header today.... it was AWESOME! This next week is going to be totally ballsy... great weather all week, four more games on tap. I can't wait!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

For those that listen to KFAN... they're probably going to run our game scores tomorrow on the morning show. Kevin has told me that even though they don't sponsor us, they will announce the scores the next day... so if we get our butts handed to us, then you guys will have ammo for ridicule. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Won our game today 20-17. Should have finished it out winning by seven but we decided to spot them four in the 6th inning. Oh well.... those Quarry fields in Sandy are sure nice to play on after playing at places like Redwood.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Won another one last night, thanks in part to help from one of our brothers in arms here.... Idiot With a Bow. It was a total blowout!!! Nice job last night Brian. Thanks for showing... it was a great time. Hopefully they're not all that easy... don't want you to think we're a bunch of rec league sandbaggers or something.  :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Locked On Softball.... 25-10 last night. Second good win in a row. I don't know if I can get the audio clip but they ran my player profile on KFAN yesterday afternoon... if I can get it, I'll post it. Pretty cool... not sure I've ever had a team mention me on the air. Off to a good start this year.... can't wait to play tonight.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riley, if you could figure out a way to make a comfy hole in your bat, would you need a wife? :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: Man you sure do love softball, I like the passion, now we just need to work on your passion for the Jazz, LOL.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> *Riley, if you could figure out a way to make a comfy hole in your bat, would you need a wife? :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: * Man you sure do love softball, I like the passion, now we just need to work on your passion for the Jazz, LOL.


No... and the bat wouldn't cost me anything but the setup fee.  Just kidding.... thing is, my wife is asked before I ever even sign up for all this foolishness. If she put the ixnay on the softball five nights a week, then I honestly don't think I'd be too upset. Its a lot more energy and sleep depriving than I thought it would be. I keep forgetting I'm not 23 anymore so I feel it a lot more than I would have even five years ago. Good thing is that the shoulder is finally healthy (I now believe in miracles because I never did have anything done to fix it) and as long as I ice the elbow when I get home, I'm good to go for the next day. I do have a passion for the Jazz... it just leans the complete opposite of the passions of most of the Jazz folks on here. :wink:


----------

